# Meet Your Meat



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Its come to my attention that people really dont know how eating meat, contributes to the slaughter, mutalation and utter abuse of animals.

This came up in a thread about cutting p's lips...I stated that by eating meat, we contribute to the slaughter of animals everyday...And

jamesdelanoche wrote:


> *I dont support the mutilation of animals because i eat meat, animals arent torn apart in the most horrible way possible for meat production, quite the opposite in fact, meat goes bad if the animal undergoes much stress during death.* I agree that farming practices in this country are nowhere near where they should be in terms of the animals health in mind, but its no where near the immense stress a fish undergoes due to having its lips cut off.


I just want everyone to take a look at this VIDEO:
Meet Your Meat

This will change your mind and make you see just how bad it is in these meat plants.

Anyone care to discuss?


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

wow thats crazy intence. really makes you think.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i aint even looking.
wes


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I guess I should just post a warning...That this is really graphic footage...and you will probably never look at meat the same way.

I just want to make clear...That if you eat meat...or eat anything that comes from animals...You are contributing to the abuse, mutalation and slaughter of animals.

So please...Think about this, before you bash someone for feeding a mouse to his p's or a fish...or even cutting a p's lips.

To do this, would be the ultimate in hyprocacy.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

mmmm meat.

Not reading your thread haha, dont wont to stop eating meat because of something i heard on a piranha site.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> So please...Think about this, before you bash someone for feeding a mouse to his p's or a fish...or even cutting a p's lips.
> 
> [snapback]1186971[/snapback]​


I'm not trying to start a fight here but from your impression your leaving me with is the idea that because of the abuse with cattle and all that it makes it alright for people to feed a mouse to their P's or abuse other animals because its going on all over the place?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hmmmm.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not about to read that as well. But if you think about it, it is slaughter both ways... but ones a neccesity for us to survive, while the other one doesn't do the human race any good but to let it suffer and invite more problems for the fish.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > So please...Think about this, before you bash someone for feeding a mouse to his p's or a fish...or even cutting a p's lips.
> ...


I am not saying that it is right or wrong...I am just saying...To think about yourself and how you as a meat eater(if you are) are basically contributing to the slaughter of animals everyday. So how can you sit here and bash someone for feeding a mouse to his piranhas...Or cutting a p's lips...When you now know that you are just as bad as the person your are bashing.

Its not like you are out there hunting these cows, pigs and chickens...They are abused, tortured and slaughtered for you...The point is clear...That to bash this person is to bash yourself.

Thats my point.

Now if you are straight vegan, and don't eat or drink any animal products...And you check all your hair sprays, deodorants, etc...To make sure they are not tested on animals...Then this doesn't apply to you...Everyone else...You get the idea.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Im not about to read that as well. But if you think about it, it is slaughter both ways... *but ones a neccesity for us to survive*, while the other one doesn't do the human race any good but to let it suffer and invite more problems for the fish.
> [snapback]1187027[/snapback]​


Rhomy...This slaughter, abuse and torture of animals is NOT neccesary for our survival buddy...You're way off on this one...First of all, humans could survive just fine without meat and other animal products...There are supplements such as protein shakes...To get anything you would need from meat...So please, don't say that what goes on in the slaughterhouses is "neccesity."


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Im not about to read that as well. But if you think about it, it is slaughter both ways... *but ones a neccesity for us to survive*, while the other one doesn't do the human race any good but to let it suffer and invite more problems for the fish.
> ...


The reasons for slaught houses are to provide food for alot of us who eat meat. But I do oppose and strongly feel that the way they do it, isn't humane at all. True, meat isn't the only food source, and alot of us can survive without it. But the main reason for its purpose is to provide food... cutting lips are for ones enjoyment.

But im gonna get out of this one.. I just watched the link and agree on your view.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

I was a vegetarian for 7 years. That is what turned me into the bood dripping carnivore I am today!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

while at home, we buy all our beef & pork products from an all natural butcher. he raises and slaughters his own animals. they are killed as humanely as possible, and live very happy lives prior. yes, the meat costs more, but i swear it tastes better.

as for chicken, we raise our OWN truely free-range corn, oat, and fresh fruit/veggie fed chickens and have them killed as humanely as possible.

i've seen the video. its gross. and not all slaughter houses are that sloppy in their killing processes.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

omg, I shouldn't have watched that.....I should've read to your advisory....I'm stunned....I watched until the bolting of the pigs and I couldn't watch anymore. I'm sure that not EVERY place are that bad but I'm sure a few are and they're trying to make you not buy from ALL even though I"m sure these are low quality, poorer places....ALso is said by drinking milk you are creating these situations....What the hell are we going to get calcium from? ALso I think the USD or w.e should check all places and slaughter should be quick easy and no pain.

ugh, if you have a weak stomach or want to keep your way of viewing meat, eggs, and milk do NOT watch this....I onyl eat meat...and that isnt the worst but still pretty bad.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

doesnt bother me none to watch it,

ill still order some KFC, i think we need meat

to live right, i dont think cuttin lips is right though

cause thats for entertainment not survival.

i keep fish and i go fishing and eat sh*t lots of people

would keep as a pet, fish is very good for you


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

That is the most depressing video ive ever watched!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

how can u comapre something we eat to survive vs something you do to get enjoyment? Seriously man, stop trying to justify to yourself that feeding live sh*t to your p's is acceptable. Do what u want with em, just stop tryin to justify it with this sh*t.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

crazy vid, there are some cruel people out there!!


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

we need protein. protein comes most abundantly in meat.

the issue here is that humans drink cows milk and eat their meat, and in moderation this is healthy for you. there are certain nutrients that a nice piece of chicken will give you. fish are incredibly abundant in nutrients.

whereas feeding a mouse to your p IMO has absolutely no nutritional benefit. cutting their lips does not help them in any way, shape or form.

it doesn't really matter to me whether you feed your piranhas a mouse and cut their lips. make a video of it. i'll watch it. i might enjoy it. its your fish you might be hurting.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

There is no way in hell im going to look at that. Love my meat


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

A healthy diet consists of both Meat, vegetables and fruits, and grain, water, milk.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

This film portrays the worst of the worst. That's bad, but not at all a good representation of the whole industry.

It's just strange to see it come from you J2


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i worked all my life in slaughterhouse..so it doesn't effect my point of view..vidoe or not....either way you look at it "ALL" cafe and restaurutes.....from five star to one stars..you never know what ya going to get....and thats the truth...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I guess I should just post a warning...That this is really graphic footage...*and you will probably never look at meat the same way.*
> 
> I just want to make clear...That if you eat meat...or eat anything that comes from animals...You are contributing to the abuse, mutalation and slaughter of animals.
> 
> ...


Thats a BIG Negatory. I still LOVE me some Cow and Chicken and Pig








Ive seen all there videos on that site. I actually liked looking at em. I demented dunken mind











MR.FREEZ said:


> doesnt bother me none to watch it,
> 
> ill still order some KFC, i think we need meat
> 
> ...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i worked all my life in slaughterhouse..so it doesn't effect my point of view..vidoe or not....either way you look at it "ALL" cafe and restaurutes.....from five star to one stars..you never know what ya going to get....and thats the truth...
> [snapback]1187250[/snapback]​


so were the slaughterhoues you worked in like that? or were they a little more clean and not involve the beatings of the animals? im jsut wondering if your place was better or if most places are like the one in the video.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not going to watch that video, as I've seen slaughterhouse footage on TV before - not pretty (and that's the understatement of the millenium).
But it's not going to affect my love for meat in any way: if things are to change, individual efforts - no matter how well-intended - are fruitless (even if 1 million people become vegetarians because of these video's, the amount of animals killed won't change). It takes a society-wide attitude change to make a difference, and that is never going to happen, no matter how much footage is released.
So no matter how brutal and sickening the reality behind my burger or steak is, and I'm fully aware of that, it's not going to chance my stance. I do get biological meat (from animals that lived a halfway decent live), but that won't change a thing either...
Hypocrit? Perhaps, but on my own I won't be able to make any difference at all, not in a lifetime, so why then deny something as delicious as a grilled T-Bone steak?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn im hungry, I might go get a steak! My whole family has worked at a slaughter plant before in my town and you have to realize that not every place is like those on that video. Yeah they might not do the nicest things, but thats the people with personal problems taking it out on the animals. Those animals are breed to do those things.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

go to a 3rd world country they make you pick an animal and after your done they kill it right in front of you.....so i actually met the meat, i mean i was shocked at first with the pigs because they scream alot but somehow after seeing it done many times i just got used to it. i felt sorry for the animal but theyre for food


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> while at home, we buy all our beef & pork products from an all natural butcher. he raises and slaughters his own animals. they are killed as humanely as possible, and live very happy lives prior. yes, the meat costs more, but i swear it tastes better.
> 
> as for chicken, we raise our OWN truely free-range corn, oat, and fresh fruit/veggie fed chickens and have them killed as humanely as possible.
> 
> ...


Right on Tink!!!! Those PETA people are nuts man. Not all of them but some of them go and threaten peoples lives and burn sh*t down. I met a few people from PETA and they aren't nice people they are some of the angriest meanest people I have ever met. They think animals have the same thoughts feelings and emotions as people do, and thinking that way is acctually a mental disorder (look it up). 
But I do think what was on the video is some of the worst of the worst, as far as practices go. The farms out here are big and open, cows range free over hillsides, and chickens run around all over. I only buy cage free eggs and open range chicken, and buy meat I know isn't infected cause I know where it came from and the cows are killed quickly with a shot to the head. I'm not saying what was in the video was right I'm saying not all places are like that and PETA is a bunch of insane nutballs. Good for you Tink for knowing the difference.

ANIMALS ARE FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMMM STEAK,CHICKEN,AND FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yo thats not f*cking cool. I thought i saw this on tv once and they showed it all nice with daisys and little pixies. Not throwing helpless chickens against a cage. This wont make me stop eating meat but itll make look differently at it.

Very good post.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

some sick sh*t for sure....

but id like to see how healthy a person is without consuming meat and milk... you need that stuff


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

> ALso is said by drinking milk you are creating these situations....What the hell are we going to get calcium from? ALso I think the USD or w.e should check all places and slaughter should be quick easy and no pain.


Okay, wait, whats with the comment about milk cows? Those cows are usually worth $5,000 or more. They do NOT mistreat milk cows (on the average). I'm from York county, there are a ton of dairies in it. Lots of my friends families make their living from their cows, and when you're depending on your animals like that, you take care of them.

By the way, wanna look into cruel practices? Check out vealer calves and the geese used for foie gras. Vealers live their entire lives in tiny little pens so they can't run around and grow enough muscle as to become 'tough'. Geese are force fed until their liver becomes so diseased and enlarged it is prime foie gras.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Kemper1989 said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


I think its pretty common sense that by eating meat one would be contributing to the slaughter of said animals. Once the meat from one slaughtered animal is sold, another one needs to be killed to make more. This is something you learn in second grade..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> some sick sh*t for sure....
> 
> *but id like to see how healthy a person is without consuming milk... you need that stuff*
> [snapback]1187421[/snapback]​


I agree how else will i eat my coco pops.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

we all know how they're killed. but we choose to distance ourselves from it. that being said, not all farms kill like that. only the really hurting places. a lot of places still kill their animals the old fasioned way, instead of pulling their jugular out of their neck or twisting their heads off.

its gross. but whatever. it's been happening for centuries, so why is it now that ppl start bitching?? of course you feel sorry for the animals, but in the end, it IS what they were raised for, unfortunately enough. If everyone was such a wimp, and avoided meat, then the world would be filled with sickly, scrawny, pale, VEGANS! damned hippies that dont do anything worthwhile...except whine. id prefer north america to retain at least SOME of it's balls. if everyone turned to a vegan the world as we know it would come to an end.









MEAT TASTES GOOD, and i aint stopping eating it.

have fun with your salad...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I just want everyone to know that I LOVE MEAT...AND WILL CONTINUE TO EAT IT after watching this video...Even though this video is sad and disgusting...There's no way I'm gonna give up meat.

This video was not meant for that purpose but to just show everyone, that by eating meat you are basically contributing to the abuse and slaughter of helpless animals.



Ex0dus said:


> how can u comapre something we eat to survive vs something you do to get enjoyment? Seriously man, stop trying to justify to yourself that feeding live sh*t to your p's is acceptable. Do what u want with em, just stop tryin to justify it with this sh*t.
> [snapback]1187145[/snapback]​


Ex0dus, I am not trying to justify me feeding live animals to my p's with this video, but rather, making people to look at theirselves and think, wow, I am actually contributing to helpless slaughter animals myself. If you know what happens in these meat plants, yet you still continue to eat meat...You are really no better then me.

Again, people keep saying, "we need meat." But that couldn't be further from the truth...There are supplements that can replace anything you get from meat...Even milk...As in Calcium supplemenets...Hell, even Orange Juice has calcium now....

You see, people always try and justify it...Because we all love the taste of meat...Including myself...I won't stop eating meat...I just wanted you all to know for yourselves what's really going on here.

And yes, cutting a p's lips is for entertainment...But eating meat is just out of choice...not out of neccisity...You do NOT need to eat meat...So really, whats the difference? 1's for entertainment...1's for selfishness of liking the taste of meat and not wanting to change, thus killing and mutalating helpless animals in the process.

I hope everyone understands my point now.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont care how its killed. Its going to die in that slaughterhouse one way or another and then Re-appear on my Plate next to my Beer and Baked Tator


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm going to make a video about how cruel people treat oranges just to make orange juice. I'm going to record the juicing process and complain that the orange is meing mutilated just for its juice. You idiot Vegans.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

they just show you the nasty ones not the ones that
kill them humanily im not even going to try to disscus this anymore


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> > ALso is said by drinking milk you are creating these situations....What the hell are we going to get calcium from? ALso I think the USD or w.e should check all places and slaughter should be quick easy and no pain.
> 
> 
> I'm from York county,


Representin.... LOL


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

You do bring up a good point about animal abuse being wrong, even when they are bred for human consumption and I am really turned off by it. However, many animal rights activists make their videos and pamplets based on extreme, bizarre, and sick practices. My girlfriend graduated from animal science in UC Davis, and pointed out that the majority of cows are not treated as badly as the vegan evangelists would have you believe, and she has been to many cow farms, both dairy, and for beef. The only farms I've really had close contact with are the farms in Davis which I see all the time, and they are not treated inhumanely in the least. I'm not saying those sick situations don't exist, I'm just saying they are exaggerated and presented to the public as the norm by vegans trying to convert people.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> I'm going to make a video about how cruel people treat oranges just to make orange juice. I'm going to record the juicing process and complain that the orange is meing mutilated just for its juice. You idiot Vegans.
> [snapback]1187531[/snapback]​


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

So don't stop eating meat just because of some video or pamphlet guys.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Another thing to keep in mind is that in the wild NOTHING is killed by the standards WE created called "Humane" Most often animals are eaten while still living and breathing. We do it on a much larger scale. To judge all animal cruelty based off one video by PETA none the less is nothing short of being closed minded. That video was MADE for that purpose so of course they are going to show the worst of the worst. I grew up on a farm and we never killed anything in that manner, nor did any other farmers I knew. Cold hard fact is we DO need meat to live a healthy life. You can only eat veggies and take pills but nothing beats the REAL deal and their nutrients in pure raw form. I've known many vegans and my girlfriends mother has been a vegan for 20 years. All of them I've known have been cool people but are always plauged with getting sicke easier than those of us that eat meat and also heal at an extremely slow rate when compared to a healthy meat eater. Long story short some of the ways we aquire meat I don't agree with but to say ALL meat is just making a decision too quick.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I love meat its part of my 100 food groups. We usually slaughter a pig once a year and make some tasty chicharones.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mmm....i want a beef dip right now...and im working in pub/hotel now...sweeeeet

and J2, glad you arent a vegan








i was jk about the hippy thing. it was more reserved for the PETA types....lets eat pita and hummus for every meal...THAT kind...lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

im just about to pickup some awesome chicken teriaki from a sushi place

healthy and delicious


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

can someone tell me how they killed the animal in the video ? I'm too scared to watch it lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> can someone tell me how they killed the animal in the video ? I'm too scared to watch it lol
> [snapback]1187766[/snapback]​


i haven't seen that vid in over a year and don't particularly want to look again... so probably its the same one. they use a 'bolt gun' and hit them between the eyes to stun/kill/knock them out.... then slit their throats. makes a pretty quick job of it.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice propaganda in the video









PETA is nuts.

That is all.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

I stopped looking when they cut off the bulls balls


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

intertesting videos you got there.. what country where they shot in?

I'm going to stay out of this conversation mainly becuase i think im the only person on the board who works in one of these "slaughter houses" (3rd shift kill floor maintenance) i'll try and bring in a camera to work tomorrow and get some pics of what it all looks like. but these vids are for the most part.. bullshit..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

im still gonna eat meat, but it is such a horrible thing to watch and it will make me think differently about the food im eating.

does anyone know if free range or organic meat is treated the same way?


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Who wants some slow cooked ribs on the grill??????!!!!!!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im hungry....


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn I just ate a nice grilled chicken breast sandwich. Man that thing tasted good. That is one of the best protein packed thing you can eat on the market. And for breakfast I am going to eat eggs, bacon, and toast!










f*ck off PETA and Vegans


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm still going to eat meat but that is terrible, i probably could have phrased my statements better and well, maybe i was flat out wrong. It sucks and I think something needs to be done. Man was meant to eat animal, but that doesnt mean it needs to be the way it is. My girlfriend is a vegetarian and i've never gave her crap for it, so yeah, i'm not that type of person, i just don't like it when people like myself are looked down on because we eat meat.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> > ALso is said by drinking milk you are creating these situations....What the hell are we going to get calcium from? ALso I think the USD or w.e should check all places and slaughter should be quick easy and no pain.
> 
> 
> Okay, wait, whats with the comment about milk cows? Those cows are usually worth $5,000 or more. They do NOT mistreat milk cows (on the average). I'm from York county, there are a ton of dairies in it. Lots of my friends families make their living from their cows, and when you're depending on your animals like that, you take care of them.
> ...


what? What do I have to do with what the vieo said and showed?


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

and whats with that crap of calling him a hippie? You people need to get better insults, i hear hippie all the time (i come from oregon, everyone thinks we are hippies). If you are too closed minded to even consider this point of view, then you have no right posting a response. Call names all you want but the truth is the truth and i'll defend anyones right to have an opinion and to prove their opinion to the death. Its a terrible thing when people will write something and someone else off because it is contrary to their existing ideals. Nobody learned anything by being a bigot, and if you don't want to learn ,thats fine, WE DO so don't interfere with cliches and hatred.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > some sick sh*t for sure....
> ...


I don't drink milk....or take any calcium supplements...


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> and whats with that crap of calling him a hippie? You people need to get better insults, i hear hippie all the time (i come from oregon, everyone thinks we are hippies). If you are too closed minded to even consider this point of view, then you have no right posting a response. Call names all you want but the truth is the truth and i'll defend anyones right to have an opinion and to prove their opinion to the death. Its a terrible thing when people will write something and someone else off because it is contrary to their existing ideals. Nobody learned anything by being a bigot, and if you don't want to learn ,thats fine, WE DO so don't interfere with cliches and hatred.
> [snapback]1188134[/snapback]​


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

ghostnote said:


> intertesting videos you got there.. what country where they shot in?
> 
> I'm going to stay out of this conversation mainly becuase i think im the only person on the board who works in one of these "slaughter houses" (3rd shift kill floor maintenance) i'll try and bring in a camera to work tomorrow and get some pics of what it all looks like. but these vids are for the most part.. bullshit..
> [snapback]1187831[/snapback]​


Please do! I'm tired of those videos where bizarre uncommon treatment is shown in an attempt to make it seem like thats how all slaughterhouses operate. I don't find anything wrong with people who morally question meat eating, but I just dont like it when inaccurate and unfair information is used as support.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> ghostnote said:
> 
> 
> > intertesting videos you got there.. what country where they shot in?
> ...


I knew they were full of sh*t of they go to bangledesh and show the dumbasses and how they take care of the animals.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> I love meat its part of my 100 food groups. We usually slaughter a pig once a year and make some *tasty chicharones.*
> [snapback]1187671[/snapback]​


Heck Yes! Bet the Penguin loves em right?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I have seen a pig get beheaded with a chainsaw fck i love pork.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

out of all the slaughter houses in the worled only 2-3% are actually like that. that video is mostly BS. and if you think about it onther predatory animals kill their prey in a much more gruseom(sp) way and when they eat it the prey is usalley still alive. humans are doing the same thing but on a larger scale. also 97-98% of slaughter houses kill the animals in a humane way not like they showed in that video. 
we humanes have been killing cows chicken buffolas etc etc for hundreds of years for our survival. its no diffrent now.
that video is not the truth about ALL the sluaghter houses. its just a very small minority of them that do that.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I work in meat slaughter plant. Just so everyone knows, all the places in that video are obviously not federally approved plants, because there are still alot of them around.

But most of the meat we eat comes from Slaughter plants that been federally approved by the government. That ensures Sanitary conditions aswell as clean and painless killing methods. Also, all the cattle that cannot make it off the truck for whatever reason is not accepted, and that doesn't happen that often either.

I work in one of these plants and I can tell you personally from my 4 years experience there, that it is nothing like what you saw in that video.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

What about crab legs? Do they torture them to?


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I work in meat slaughter plant. Just so everyone knows, all the places in that video are obviously not federally approved plants, because there are still alot of them around.
> 
> But most of the meat we eat comes from Slaughter plants that been federally approved by the government. That ensures Sanitary conditions aswell as clean and painless killing methods. Also, all the cattle that cannot make it off the truck for whatever reason is not accepted, and that doesn't happen that often either.
> 
> ...


What is considered a painless killing method? How do you kill the animals


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > I love meat its part of my 100 food groups. We usually slaughter a pig once a year and make some *tasty chicharones.*
> ...


He eats them all up.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > I work in meat slaughter plant. Just so everyone knows, all the places in that video are obviously not federally approved plants, because there are still alot of them around.
> ...


The cattle is sterilized and given a shot of some chemical we use. It takes about 5 minutes for it to take affect. Afterwards the cattle are killed by a quick jolt of electricity to the head. It is very powerful so now cows live through it, and they are killed instantly this way


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


Dude you need calcium for the bones any doctor will tell you.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> im still gonna eat meat, but it is such a horrible thing to watch and it will make me think differently about the food im eating.
> 
> does anyone know if free range or organic meat is treated the same way?
> [snapback]1187882[/snapback]​


slaughter is slaughter when its commercial. the difference between free range/organic is that it was probably treated a lot better before being shipped to the slaughter houses.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> What about crab legs? Do they torture them to?
> [snapback]1188518[/snapback]​


crabs, lobster, muscles, clams.... they're all boiled ALIVE (usually)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ill kill them


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> > ALso is said by drinking milk you are creating these situations....What the hell are we going to get calcium from? ALso I think the USD or w.e should check all places and slaughter should be quick easy and no pain.
> 
> 
> Okay, wait, whats with the comment about milk cows? Those cows are usually worth $5,000 or more. They do NOT mistreat milk cows (on the average). I'm from York county, there are a ton of dairies in it. Lots of my friends families make their living from their cows, and when you're depending on your animals like that, you take care of them.
> ...


It sounds like its different where you live but in the UK dairy calves are normally (not all the time) taken away from their mother within 24 hrs of birth, and within weeks they are artificially inseminated again to become pregnant. They spend most of their lives pregnant then they give birth and their calf is taken away from them. It must be harsh to the cow to have her calf she has given birth to taken away from her. It has been reported that the cow/calf can be heard calling for each other days after separation.

When they are 6 they are slaughtered if they can no longer produce calves. I don't know if this happens everywhere but i see this as cruel


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> And yes, cutting a p's lips is for entertainment...But eating meat is just out of choice...not out of neccisity...You do NOT need to eat meat...So really, whats the difference? 1's for entertainment...1's for selfishness of liking the taste of meat and not wanting to change, thus killing and mutalating helpless animals in the process.
> 
> I hope everyone understands my point now.


Once again..your arguent is flawed.

There is a huge difference between eating meat and cutting the lips off of fish. The simple fact that you are even attempting to use the comparison "See...you eat meat so you are just as bad as the guy that cuts the lips off his fish" makes no sense at all. Do you eat meat so you can derive pleasure from the slaughter of the animal...or do you eat meat because you want a fricken burger? Do you wear nike's because it turns you on to think of a cow getting skinned...or do you just like the shoes? To compare going to McDonalds for a burger, and taking your fish out of the tank and using a razor to cut the lips off is unbelievable....all that shows is the length you will go to attempt to justify your behavior. 
No one cares what you do with your fish...that has been stated over and over and over....but dont go trying to show off about it and not expect some grief from people that dont share your desire to see live animals eaten by your fish.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

seen it before and i still eat meat. good day.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ronzz said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > > ALso is said by drinking milk you are creating these situations....What the hell are we going to get calcium from? ALso I think the USD or w.e should check all places and slaughter should be quick easy and no pain.
> ...


it depends on the farm. my friend megan's family 'retires' all of their old dairy cows. yes, they do pull the calves from the cows so not as to reduce their milk production. female calves are usually turned around to become milkers themselves, male calves often become vealers.

a lot of commercial dairy farms do send their cows to slaughter when they can no longer produce at a certain rate. at least however, they have lived a much more comfortable life (food/space wise) than many meat cattle that are kept crowded and still to keep their muscles nice and juicy.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> > And yes, cutting a p's lips is for entertainment...But eating meat is just out of choice...not out of neccisity...You do NOT need to eat meat...So really, whats the difference? 1's for entertainment...1's for selfishness of liking the taste of meat and not wanting to change, thus killing and mutalating helpless animals in the process.
> >
> > I hope everyone understands my point now.
> 
> ...


Firstly...I DON'T CUT THE LIPS OFF OF PIRANHA's...AND NEVER WILL...Ok, phew...glad that's out the way...Now to your post...

I know there's a difference between, 1. cutting a piranhas lips to make them look cooler...and 2. Eating meat because your hungry and you like the taste...DUH...I know there's a complete and utter difference...I'm not arguing with you there.

Here's the thing you don't get...Cutting a piranhas lips is for only the owners entertainment right? Right...However, it has been said over and over again and again by scientists...That fish do NOT have the brain capacity to actually experience Pain, as the true sensation. So yes, its only for entertainment, but it also as said by scientists...Doesn't cause them any physical "pain." And if done correctly, there would be no infection or any disease...It would be just like if a piranha got his lips tore off in a fight...A little aquarium salt and you're good.

Now lets look at the latter...Eating meat...While yes, you aren't eating meat because you enjoy animals being tortured...or like the entertainment of them being slaughterd...You do know that it is happening...And that every piece of meat you eat...You are contributing to this practice...Not to mention the fact that these animals...are mammals...You know...The type that actually FEEL PAIN...Did you watch the video GG??? Did you hear the pigs screaming...and the cows? Yeah...that's called pain and suffering...And although you eating that burger is not for entertainment...You know damn well some animal suffered for that...And yet people keep eating meat...Including me...Because out of our selfishness of loving the taste and not wanting to change.

So there is a difference yes...But to perfectly frank...They are BOTH terrible...And next time...if someone says im sick because I fed a rat to my piranhas...I'm gonna tell them to go f* themselves a hundered times over...Because you can see for yourself...How much torture we all put animals through everytime we eat that meat or drink that milk.

Thank you.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > > And yes, cutting a p's lips is for entertainment...But eating meat is just out of choice...not out of neccisity...You do NOT need to eat meat...So really, whats the difference? 1's for entertainment...1's for selfishness of liking the taste of meat and not wanting to change, thus killing and mutalating helpless animals in the process.
> ...


Dude i feed my pirana live fish,rat and even gerbils sometimes and personaly i dont see anything wrong with it as piranhas are predators by nature and if you cant handle the bloodshed get a fu*king goldfish.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Considering the source of that video (PETA), you know they went out and found the worst footage they could and it does not represent the industry. It's like showing a video of a suicide bomber and saying all muslims are like that. BS!!

I also like how you use the word "slaughter" like it's the most terrible thing you've ever heard of. Of course you have to kill your food before eating it. Animals eating other animals is nature. Get over it.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > > And yes, cutting a p's lips is for entertainment...But eating meat is just out of choice...not out of neccisity...You do NOT need to eat meat...So really, whats the difference? 1's for entertainment...1's for selfishness of liking the taste of meat and not wanting to change, thus killing and mutalating helpless animals in the process.
> ...


No offense J2 but do you actually believe ALL animals are put through those ordeals? Or is it the fact you believe it so you can justify what you are feeding your piranha's and whenever someone get's mad at you, you can simply point the finger at them cause they eat meat.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

The point is simple...These places do exist...Simple.

No, they may not be the EDIT:MAJORITY, even though no one has proven that they aren't...But in any event, they still are there. You do not get to pick where your meat comes from when you go to a burger joint or a jewel or whatever, although, if some research is done...You could find 1 particular butcher and only buy your meat there...But anyways, most people don't and just buy the meat and thats it...You know that somehow, somewhere...These animals are being abused and "killed"...sorry if I can't say slaughtered...I mean, even though they are called slaughter houses...You are contributing to this...KNOWINGLY.

So yes, CROSSHAIR...I am using this, to point my finger at the people who say I'm sick...to take a good long look in the mirror...And see how sick they are too...Just because they aren't killing the animals...They are still contributing to the abuse and killing of live animals...Just like me...I am not killing the rats...I am contributing to their death by feeding them to my piranhas...They are both for food...WTF is the difference here? Nothing...except hypocritical BULLSH*T...And thats all.

I may enjoy watching the piranhas eat the mouse...and you may not enjoy the animals being abused in the slaughterhoues...But in the end...The result is still the same...2 people, both contributing to the abuse and death of a innocent creature...End of story.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> The point is simple...These places do exist...Simple.
> 
> No, they may not be the minority, even though no one has proven that they aren't...But in any event, they still are there. You do not get to pick where your meat comes from when you go to a burger joint or a jewel or whatever, although, if some research is done...You could find 1 particular butcher and only buy your meat there...But anyways, most people don't and just buy the meat and thats it...You know that somehow, somewhere...These animals are being abused and "killed"...sorry if I can't say slaughtered...I mean, even though they are called slaughter houses...You are contributing to this...KNOWINGLY.
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from but the biggest difference is most are of not knowing and those of who are (us) are not in anyway directly contributing to the malpractice we see in those butchering videos. I personally don't think you are sick in feeding a rat to your p's or whatever you might choose to feed them. But you are still using a cop out. Because I eat meat that's not my fault. Paying money for food is totally different then me buying a cow and killing it in any fashion I choose which is EXACTLY what YOU are doing. Again, I have no problem with what you are doing but you are taking a copout on this cause you don't agree with the slaughter but in turn you use it to justify yours which you agree is okay. Feed your fish whatever you want but don't point and try to blame everyone to justify your actions. I can easily do it to you as well. Own a pair of sneekers? ahhh well that's cow hide an you are also supporting it. Eat twinkies? awww well guess what? the gellatin made out of bones is used for the creamy center. I can go on and on. Point I'm trying to make is stand up and for what you are doing, don't use another topic to place blame and justify yourself.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

See you are salidifying my point more and more...We all contribute to the death of innocent animals...Mostly for food...But even for leather clothes...Animals are dying...For makeup and all that other crap...Animals are tested on...The list goes on and on and on.

My point is...A piranha is a meat eater...Preys on the weak in the wild and occasionaly eat mice...If I feed them a mouse...Im a sick bastard...To some people...But they are so high and mighty...even though they contribute to animlas deaths day in and day out...

My point is not a cop out...its proven...And I'm not sure why you keep arguing something that is so clear.

Accept the fact that everyone contributes to abuse and death of innocent animals daily...Just be the mere fact of exisiting and owning homes...Destroying animals's place to live...More and more...I could keep going too...That's the damn point CROSS...That not you or anyone else is better then me...We are all are animal killers in some form or fashion...You are responsible for just as many animal deaths as I am...So please stop the arguing already.

I could just keep going...but I won't...My point still stands...That I may enjoy watching a rat being eaten by a Piranha...But either way...We all contribute to the killing of innocent animals daily...No One is better then me...And I'm not better then anyone else...There are no set rules on what is right and wrong anyways...Who says what is right and what is wrong...GOD? Well there you go...Who say's there is a god...Its all a matter of religion...And there a hundred other religions...whats right man? You tell me...No one f*cking knows sh*t for sure and I'm tired of everyone judging people like their sh*t doesn't stink...We're all gonna die someday...and thats the bottom line...And I'm done.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

j2 they will never see it our way


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I do think it is digusting how the pigs were treated. No wonder muslims dont eat pig...

I mean dipping them in a boiling tank of water to get the hair off of them? wtf? And castrating them without sedatives?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You know...now I understand completely. I could apply the same to killing another human....I mean we are animals right? so there is really no difference in tossing a rat in your tank or your mother, both will die sometime, and you are just feeding your fish so there really is no difference when you look at the larger picture. The only thing that separate the 2 are morals, religion, and perhaps the law but the last 2 are simply a creation of man, so in the larger sense...you are simply feeding one animal to another....and they do need to eat to survive.

As far as fish feeling pain, that is still up for debate. There have been studies that show they may indeed feel pain. I don't subscribe to that...but I don't think it is settled. And really, if you use a pain killer, you could cut the lips off your dog and he wouldnt feel it either...and it would look cool right?

Yeah...I can see where you are coming from now and it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah...I didnt watch the video. I dont watch any of the live feeding videos either though. And I already said it doesnt matter what you feed your fish....but if you post a video about it you should not expect everyone to pat you on the back and say how cool it is.....not everyone feels the same way about the subject.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You know...now I understand completely. I could apply the same to killing another human....I mean we are animals right? so there is really no difference in tossing a rat in your tank or your mother, both will die sometime, and you are just feeding your fish so there really is no difference when you look at the larger picture. The only thing that separate the 2 are morals, religion, and perhaps the law but the last 2 are simply a creation of man, so in the larger sense...you are simply feeding one animal to another....and they do need to eat to survive.
> 
> As far as fish feeling pain, that is still up for debate. There have been studies that show they may indeed feel pain. I don't subscribe to that...but I don't think it is settled. And really, if you use a pain killer, you could cut the lips off your dog and he wouldnt feel it either...and it would look cool right?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you are being sarcastic or sincere...But I just wanted to let you know...The "we're all gonna die someday" qoute applies to the people who think that they are better then people like me...My point was...That no matter how right you think you are and wrong you think I am...What is right? Who's to say what's right and wrong? The only thing thats sure is that we're all gonna die. That's what I meant...I didn't mean that its ok to throw my mom in a piranha tank...Because she's gonna die anyways...or because a rats gonna die anyways...But if that's what you took from it...In a way, it makes sense too.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> j2 they will never see it our way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that. Perhaps in time...........


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh yeah...I didnt watch the video. I dont watch any of the live feeding videos either though. And I already said it doesnt matter what you feed your fish....but if you post a video about it you should not expect everyone to pat you on the back and say how cool it is.....not everyone feels the same way about the subject.
> [snapback]1189926[/snapback]​


And you're right GG...Thats expected...I know not everyone agrees with what I do...And that's fine...That's why there's chocolate and vanilla...But its when the personal insults start to fly...And Xenon tells me that I brought it upon myself...and that the Forum rules don't apply...Thats when I get pissed...Because as I said before...We are created equal...I am not better or worse then anyone and vice versa...People need to look at themselves...And stop being such hypocrits...There are better ways to express your opinion about something then just saying..."Uh duh, you should have your dick cut off, a duh, which way did he go, which way did he go, George."


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh yeah...I didnt watch the video. I dont watch any of the live feeding videos either though. And I already said it doesnt matter what you feed your fish....but if you post a video about it you should not expect everyone to pat you on the back and say how cool it is.....not everyone feels the same way about the subject.
> [snapback]1189926[/snapback]​


But that doesnt mean members should be allowed to flame. Direct member attacks are very bad for this site.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

tell me one thing pigs are good for except eating? what do they do ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fido said:


> But that doesnt mean members should be allowed to flame. Direct member attacks are very bad for this site.
> [snapback]1189964[/snapback]​


When have I ever condoned member attacks? People get worked up over subjects and act and say things they normally wouldnt. Happens all the time in the political threads. No one is above the rules of the site, but that doesnt mean people will not say things that are out of line....including myself....when a subject comes up that people feel passionate about. But posting a feeding video, knowing how some people feel about it, and then complaining when not everyone give you the big thumbs up......what do you expect. If you dont want to hear some negative comments about it then you can simply enjoy your feeding and not post about it. 
You also dont know who is getting a warning for what they say and who isnt....so really Fido....you can not say we are condoning member attacks. We just dont publish every warning that is given. I have no problem warning people for personal attacks (whether I agree with them or not), or suspending/banning them should they continue, but we cant just ban everyone that has an emotional outburst...there would be very few members left on this site.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > You know...now I understand completely. I could apply the same to killing another human....I mean we are animals right? so there is really no difference in tossing a rat in your tank or your mother, both will die sometime, and you are just feeding your fish so there really is no difference when you look at the larger picture. The only thing that separate the 2 are morals, religion, and perhaps the law but the last 2 are simply a creation of man, so in the larger sense...you are simply feeding one animal to another....and they do need to eat to survive.
> ...


Who's to say what's right and wrong???? Are you kidding me? not trying to flame but with that sort of self rationalization I'm suprised we haven't read about you in the papers yet. I'm not trying to argue nor will I continue in this debate. With that type of logic nothing is fact and no one can ever present a case to you. Ergo I decline to keep posting in this debate.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ok, i bet not all the dman animal plants are like this, im willing to bet its only a select few anyways. but who cares its life and if you all dont like it then dont eat the freaking meat and do somthing about it....and if you think about this happens in the wild all the dman time, usually worse..do you thinks a pack of lions are going to kill a hippo nice and easy with out hurtting it, hell no there going to rip it to shreds and eat it while its still alive most likely....end rant... im tired of hearing about stuff like this sorry i hd to get it out


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

alan said:


> tell me one thing pigs are good for except eating? what do they do ?
> [snapback]1189975[/snapback]​


they are EXTREMELY smart animals, and are useful for harvesting transplant matter for humans in need of heart valves, tendons, etc.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Didn't the Peta people just get into trouble for killing dogs and cats and putting them into the dumpster and got CAUGHT! Those were innocent cats and dogs and they scream about the treatment of animals. Now they will say those were the people on the low life's of the Peta ranks. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Look it up. It's true!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > But that doesnt mean members should be allowed to flame. Direct member attacks are very bad for this site.
> ...


I think i came across wrong. I was intending to add that statement, because some people think its ok to bash when the material posted offends them... Wasnt trying to question the mods.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Vid. My family owns a cattle farm







We slaughtered a four year old cow on site not to long ago. The butcher came out, blew the head off with a 12 gauge and my dad and I hauled the head and guts to the ditch. Her beef was excellent.

When I go Duck hunting I wring their necks ,kill them, with my bare hands if the dog brings them in winged.

Get over it people. It always looks ugly.

The above may sound harsh but my first lesson was bottle feeding a calf from a baby when I was 8 and then (after raising it for a year) learning it was butchered and we were eating it at dinner.

Edit: I just saw pigs added in, I was at a pig roast 2 months ago. My buddy had 2 pigs in the back of his truck. He shot the first with a .22 and the other freaked out when it smelled the blood. The most deafening scream you could hear. It was hard to kill her but they got it done. Buried in a coal pit for hours and again..... it was excellent food.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fido said:


> I think i came across wrong. I was intending to add that statement, because some people think its ok to bash when the material posted offends them... Wasnt trying to question the mods.
> [snapback]1190110[/snapback]​


No problem


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Grosse Gurke said:
> ...


You haven't read about me in the papers yet...Because I know what is right and wrong to me...See that's thing...Everyone has their own version of what is and what isn't wrong...That's my point...Who's to say who version of right and wrong is the correct one? NO ONE...Except God...as in...our laws are based on the 10 commandments of the bible are they not? So really law is based on religion and religion is based on beleif...So really there is no true "right and wrong." Its all in the eye of the beholder...Which leads me to say...F*CK anyone who thinks they are better then me...Because we're all the same...and we're all gonna die...Everything thinks they're right and they know it all...But they don't...And neither do I...Its all in what we beleive...Get it?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Edit: I just saw pigs added in, I was at a pig roast 2 months ago. My buddy had 2 pigs in the back of his truck. He shot the first with a .22 and the other freaked out when it smelled the blood. The most deafening scream you could hear. It was hard to kill her but they got it done. Buried in a coal pit for hours and again..... it was excellent food.
> [snapback]1190355[/snapback]​


I dont think anyone is saying killing animals is wrong. Its the way they are treated before death.

Such as being boiled alive, or being castrated without sedative.

I see no problem at all shooting pigs with a .22--who had the fun of shaving the thing afterwards?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Fido said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: I just saw pigs added in, I was at a pig roast 2 months ago. My buddy had 2 pigs in the back of his truck. He shot the first with a .22 and the other freaked out when it smelled the blood. The most deafening scream you could hear. It was hard to kill her but they got it done. Buried in a coal pit for hours and again..... it was excellent food.
> ...


No one. =) They were just gutted and laid in the coal pit whole.


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

It's called the food chain...

I think I'm going to go throw a steak on the grill...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

who really cares? i mean, in the bible it says that god gave humans power over all animals.. its survival of the fittest.. chickens, cows, pigs cant do anything about it.. so we eat them.. its funny how there is a post about this on a fish keeping site.. where people overstock 55g tanks with 10 rbp a rtc and 3 plecos.. not to mention they r captured from the amazon, throw in a plastic bag, then thrown in a cooler, then shipped to america where they r kept in a 2g holding tank til someone buys it.. then they r put in a tupperware in which they lay sideways til they get to their destination.. then they r probably not properly acclimated into their new tank of uncycled water..
sh*t like this goes on everywhere.. doesnt bother me.. money is money n people gotta do what they can to make it..


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Azeral said:


> Nice Vid. My family owns a cattle farm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your soo proud, bet it makes you feel really big!!!!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Meat your "meat"..... lol!!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I cant beleave a topic about stupid "MEAT" has lasted this long.....ok animals die sh*t happens but hey they sure taste good.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

what are chickens, cows, pigs for..if they aren't for eating? I am pretty sure the only purpose they have on this earth is to eat them.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

thats creul but no way im gona become a vegitarian..im top of the food chain baby im using these theeth for something other then pleasing women..eating meat..lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

if they werent meant to be eaten.. then y do they taste so good?.. lol


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

ronzz said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Vid. My family owns a cattle farm
> ...










You tell him :laugh: I do the same to quail when I trap em I just step on the head and pull on the legs, Head just slides off. It's quick and clean...after they stop fluttering around and squirting blood anyway.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

ronzz said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Vid. My family owns a cattle farm
> ...


I don't feel anything about it. That's just the way it is.


----------

